# Fischdatenbank - alle Fischarten der Welt auf einer Seite



## mika (25. November 2006)

Hallo zusammen - als Fischereiwissenschaftsstudent habe ich eine tolle (absolout nicht-kommerzielle) Seite gefunden - erstellt vom *Institut für Meerswissenschaften in Kiel*! Eine Datenbank mit allen kommerziellen Fischarten der Welt inklusive Angabe des Habitats / max. Gewicht / Länge / Bildern! einfach Namen eingeben und los gehts...

Viel Spaß - Mika

www.fishbase.org


Ps: Ich hoffe ich verletze nicht die Forumsregeln zwecks der Angabe eines Links, da dieser aber wie gesagt nicht kommerziell ist hoffe ich dies ist legal....?


----------



## ThomasL (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fischdatenbank - alle Fischarten der Welt auf einer Seite*

hallo Mika

Da dies eine Datenbank ist, die für viele interessant ist, hab ich es mal oben festgetackert.


----------

